# Okay have at it......



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Remodel in a 100 yr. old house.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It looks good. I don't miss those replumbs though. 

I've got enough asbestos in my lungs from working around horse hair plaster to get me through 3 lifetimes.


Watch out for nails that'll be exposed when you're drilling. Tore up my knuckles/hands/arms many times while working in those older homes.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I like it. Good use of space. What brand of fittings are the 45's and st 45's?


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

You are a true plumber great visionary skills:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice layout and execution.

Are you using clear primer and glue, or are you a 'Neat Freak' like me?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good, I love re-model jobs like that.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't like the look of joints that do not show any primer.
I like to know that every joint was primed for shore and glued to spec.
I prefer mechanical reliability over "pretty".

I know many would disagree though.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Purple primer can make a nice job look like crap. I'm anal about it looking nice with purple primer. Is'nt that hard to do though. Nice work btw. But looking at that old house and I've seen many. Shows me how hard thosed boys worked back then. Every strip of lath, every nail in the lumber. Hand driven one at a time intentional and on purpouse. The concrete oosing between them. They worked for thier bolony.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

they sure dont build them like that anymore.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Shows me how hard thosed boys worked back then. Every strip of lath, every nail in the lumber. Hand driven one at a time intentional and on purpouse. The concrete oosing between them. They worked for thier bolony.


 
Absolutely, compared to those back in the day... we got it too easy. Way too easy.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I can smell that old wood after it's drilled ! Damn those are TOUGH !! Well Done !!


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

those are lasco fittings.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> ... Hand driven one at a time intentional and on purpose....


Intentionally AND on purpose?!?

WOW, those guys meant business... :jester:

Sent from my iPhone using Pure comedic genius...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Intentionally AND on purpose?!?
> 
> WOW, those guys meant business... :jester:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Pure comedic genius...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

An immediate relative? First cousin perhaps???

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Me after my first cup of coffee :laughing:



U.A.til.I.die said:


> An immediate relative? First cousin perhaps???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> Me after my first cup of coffee :laughing:


Wow! I'd hate to see what a red bull does to you! :laughing:

Sent from my iPhone using Self inflicted confusion and uncertainty...


----------

